# We took the CGC tonight



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

and he failed  he passed every part but the meeting the dog part. It took him forever to sit and I had to give him multiple sit commands and when he finally did sit he stretched forward to smell the other dog so there was tension on the leash, but he never broke his sit once I told him to sit he stayed then after a while he ignored the other dog. this evaluator was really really tough and he had to be perfect in order for him to pass. We get to take it again for free in February. So from now until then we're meeting at least one dog every day that doesn't live in my complex. Other than that I'm really proud of my boy!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

That sucks. You will get it next time. I am very happy to hear Dodger did so well with the other parts of the test.

I am still deciding whether or not to get the CGC for my dogs.

Good luck in Feb!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

he passed the other parts with flying colors. I knew the meeting the other dog part was going to be a problem. the dogs never touched and after a while he stopped and ignored the other dog. It probably would have helped if the other dog ignored him. They had me take that part twice too  oh well we tried our hardest and just got a really strict evaluator


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Good job! 9 out of 10 isn't bad at all

Sounds like a tough judge. I thought as long as the dog was calm and didn't show anything more than mild interest you passed.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

In my book he passed. My friend said if I can get him to pass with this evaluator then I know he truly deserves it.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Good job! 9 out of 10 isn't bad at all
> 
> Sounds like a tough judge. I thought as long as the dog was calm and didn't show anything more than mild interest you passed.


apparently not to her. He showed interest in the other dog, but he never broke his sit and he ignored it after a while


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I always thought it was ok to show a slight interest but that it. Anyway 9 out of 10 is great, and you know you will pass in two months. We passed in the pouring rain in Sept and honestly I think the evaluators were so ready to pack up they really rushed us through and passed us, they called it quits because of the weather, we were their last one. I wouldn't have passed us if I were the one doing the eval, so that being said I will retest him next fall....


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

CGC is so subjective. I agree it sounds like you got a tough judge and maybe the evaluator didn't have the right dog if his dog didn't ignore Dodger. 

Kudos on the hard work done!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

They actually used two dogs on me because their dog started it. Then they used the other dog and he was a lot better than the first time only took three comands for him to sit. It took him less time to ignore the other dog as well. Personally even though there was tension on the leash I would have passes him because he wasn't aggressive, he calmed down faster than the first time.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

At least they gave you another try, as they should have. I bet you can get it done in Feb. Keep practicing!


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> In my book he passed. My friend said if I can get him to pass with this evaluator then I know he truly deserves it.


 9/10 is a fine score and a couple months you'll sail through it!

Honestly, I wish all judges were as strict as this one(by the sounds of it). Make the certification worth something, rather than being the practically rubber stamp, as long as you pay, that some operate under.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

ba1614 said:


> 9/10 is a fine score and a couple months you'll sail through it!
> 
> Honestly, I wish all judges were as strict as this one(by the sounds of it). Make the certification worth something, rather than being the practically rubber stamp, as long as you pay, that some operate under.


And I agree that's why I'm going back to the same evaluator because she's tough and if I can get him to just ignore the other dog then he'll deserve it. The funny thing is is that I meet a bunch of dogs yesterday and he listened to me with all of them, but apparently he just wanted to be a flirt because both the dogs they used where female lol.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

It sounds to me like he did great. 9 out of 10 is terrific. I'm sure he will pass in February. Keep practicing.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, I have to say that the tougher the judge, the more it means. You're going to nail it and good too.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Kelly's Buddy said:


> Yeah, I have to say that the tougher the judge, the more it means. You're going to nail it and good too.


yup exactly lol.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

9 out of 10 is pretty darn good-good for you and your boy! Like the others said-he will get it in Feb!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

yes he will!! We're gonna re-take it in February and nail it! I'm going to be taking him around lot of other dogs in different places so he learns that he can't meet the other dog until I say it's ok and to ignore other dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think you did have a tough judge and I think that you should have passed. Evenso, it will not hurt your boy one bit to do what you suggested and meet a dog every day until February. He will be rock solid around other dogs then. 

It sounds like you and he did very well.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

selzer said:


> I think you did have a tough judge and I think that you should have passed. Evenso, it will not hurt your boy one bit to do what you suggested and meet a dog every day until February. He will be rock solid around other dogs then.
> 
> It sounds like you and he did very well.


thank you Selzer.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Sounds as though he'll nail it the next time around.

You are to be complimented for doing the training. Not everyone thinks that the CGC is very important or meaningful. What it tells me is that your dog has the intelligence (for that lack if a better word) to be trained and that he/she takes the training seriously and knows how to be a good citizen. What it should mean to other people is that a CGC dog is in control and knows how to behave him/herself.

I can't think of anything more annoying than an untrained dog.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

EJQ said:


> Sounds as though he'll nail it the next time around.
> 
> You are to be complimented for doing the training. Not everyone thinks that the CGC is very important or meaningful. What it tells me is that your dog has the intelligence (for that lack if a better word) to be trained and that he/she takes the training seriously and knows how to be a good citizen. What it should mean to other people is that a CGC dog is in control and knows how to behave him/herself.
> 
> I can't think of anything more annoying than an untrained dog.


lol he knows how to behave himself he was just really excited last night despite being worked all day. there was a group of hyper OB dogs right before my test i tried to stay as far away from them as possible but obviously he was still excited. He did very well for being excited too. he made me proud even though he wanted to flirt with the girls lol


----------

